# Bracelet For A Gsar



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got a second hand GSAR this morning with a rubber strap . Recommendations please for a decent steel bracelet that won't break the bank?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You can get the original matching Marathon bracelet from Windy City Watches for $185 (they have an EU base so no customs)


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for that, I'll have a look. I have an O&W Cougar and an Omega SMP, how would the originals compare to these please?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Better than an O&W and but not as good as the SMP bracelet

In my opinion of course!

There are some good pictures you will see it is well made


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

JoT said:


> Better than an O&W and but not as good as the SMP bracelet
> 
> In my opinion of course!
> 
> There are some good pictures you will see it is well made


Thanks, I had a look at the pictures on the web site you pointed me to and they do look very good quality. I tried to put my O&W bracelet on it last night but because of the case width it does not fit


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chris is a good guy and very helpful, it is best to email him and he will send you nstructions


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

I emailed him this morning and got a reply back within a few hours, very impressed on a Sunday! Bit the bullet and ordered one. Thanks for the info and advice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bagman said:


> I emailed him this morning and got a reply back within a few hours, very impressed on a Sunday! Bit the bullet and ordered one. Thanks for the info and advice


Great, make sure you post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

JoT said:


> bagman said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed him this morning and got a reply back within a few hours, very impressed on a Sunday! Bit the bullet and ordered one. Thanks for the info and advice
> ...


Will do, it's sitting on a Rhino strap at the moment but my kids reckon it was better on the rubber one


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

Arrived today, very good bracelet. Got it fitted to the watch ok but even for my gorilla wrists it's a bit big. I had a very tentative go at removing a link but gave up rather than damage it  that's quite good for me


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

Very pleased with the bracelet, thanks for the advice. The jeweller who removed a link for me today said it was a bit of a begger to do


----------



## Derbian (May 7, 2012)

Hi bagman, what is the light next to the GSAR?


----------



## bagman (Jan 8, 2014)

It's a Sunwayman V10r Ti+ loaded with a 14500 li-ion rechargeable giving 500 lumens (although only briefly as it gets very hot at that output )


----------

